
The World of Sports Betting in a World Without Sports - avoidboringppl
https://www.si.com/gambling/2020/05/07/how-covid-pandemic-changed-sports-gambling-present-future
======
hogFeast
It is very possible to make money betting on the obscure stuff. I am not going
to say what exactly but whilst it isn't possible to get the same volume down,
it is possible to have a big edge.

The craziest one was an event I backed at 2.5 in to 1.2 at closing. I have
never seen anything close to this before. Just crazy stuff (that is an edge of
40% i.e. you make 40c every $1 you bet)...but you do have to be willing to do
the work.

The mistake in the article and that every punter makes is to assume that
events with "no information" are bad...but the person setting the odds doesn't
have a secret book full of "information" either...the Russian ping pong league
is rigged though.

~~~
zapatos
I've heard that the online betting platforms quickly stop taking your money if
you have a consistent positive return. Any truth to that?

~~~
tpm
It's true. The more you win, the sooner you'll be stopped, at least at the
betting company I've worked at.

------
ckdarby
I wonder if there has been a surge in esports betting instead?

~~~
kevinwang
Oh shit I just realized this is probably a contributing factor to a phenomenon
I noticed recently watching smaller dota tournaments: twitch chat was >50%
(sometimes 90%) composed of sports bettors discussing lines and predictions
instead of the games, which I'd never seen before.

Also could be that I'm just watching more small tournaments than I usually
would though

~~~
Mengkudulangsat
Absolutely! One org (cyber tractor) was even disqualified recently for match
fixing.

Dota is unique in that the professional scene is subsidized by fans through
Battle Pass, however the distribution of that resource was so lopsided,
betting companies are starting to take a hold onto the smaller tournaments.

------
Jeaye
For those interested in betting on esports, there's been a lot of activity in
the space recently. My startup, OkLetsPlay [1], partnered with Intel and
Overwolf, takes a patented approach to providing a seamless experience from
betting to playing. Note, we focus on players betting on their own skill in
games, not betting on others. Legally, there's a key difference here.

1\. [https://okletsplay.com/](https://okletsplay.com/)

~~~
algo_trader
Have you been pitching this to investors?

What is the reaction? Do they focus on market/growth or are they all about
compliance issues ?

